# Highlander on Blu-Ray!



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

Hope they release a good quality transfer. Perhaps there will be a review by one of our esteemed in-house movie reviewers? :innocent:


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm sure one of those slackers can get it done. :devil:


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

Dale Rasco said:


> I'm sure one of those slackers can get it done. :devil:


...saw a few unimpressed comments regarding the picture transfer to blu-ray :rolleyesno:


----------

